# Please double check your Cars before.....



## jm10 (25/2/18)

Hey Everyone, 

So as luck would have it the wife decided she wanted to do some shopping so of we went to the checkers centre here, we get there and parked undercover and as i jump out these people that offer to wash you car comes to me and i kinda brush them of in a nice way. I then proceed to take my vape bag along with the baby bag and put it in the boot. Now before we set of i touch my door handle(keyless entry and locking system) and lock the car(lights flashes so all it good) and of we go

We buy a few things and i head back to dump the things in the car before we carry on, now as i get to my cars boot i notice its lifted slightly so you can see its not 100% closed, i open the boot and see some of the babies things out the bag and then baaam my bag is gone. 

A few mods, tanks and juices and things gone, i run to security and that leads to...............nothing, big surprise.

So just a warning guys, double check every door, boot, bonnet aaahh hell check your damm tyres one time before leaving your car.

Just really pissed at the moment. And to the dam criminals out there if you just ask me i will give.

Justin



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/18)

I have a Vaporesso Revenger X Kit for you @jm10!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 21


----------



## TheV (25/2/18)

Sorry to hear @jm10 

@Rob Fisher to the rescue!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a Vaporesso Revenger X Kit for you @jm10!
> View attachment 123807
> View attachment 123808
> View attachment 123809
> ...



Thank you for the kind gesture, i really appreciate it Mr Fisher. I still have two mods and tanks lefts so I’m all good and will pop by SirVape on Monday. 

Just wanted to put this out there to remind people about locking there cars because i see so many people in a hurry and not many double check the vehicles before leaving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

TheV said:


> Sorry to hear @jm10
> 
> @Rob Fisher to the rescue!



Should surprise anyone that Rob Fisher is the first to reply with help in hand 

@TheV, thanks Buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (25/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a Vaporesso Revenger X Kit for you @jm10!
> View attachment 123807
> View attachment 123808
> View attachment 123809
> ...



This is why @Rob Fisher is the legend he is. Brilliant.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

Wife just hit me with a low blow and made up for it in one sentence. She said” this is why i always ask you why do you have to carry everything with you always, its fine you can go get your black and painted vape(mirage)and whatever at the end of the month” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG (25/2/18)

When I'm at a parking lot and I need to put stuff in the boot of the car and I see dodgy types around, I'll go find another parking spot. They watch you.

Perhaps don't spend on a new mod, rather put towards a car that's not so easily fooled.  I'd love to have a modern car, but then I don't.

And you can forget about security helping you. A few months back I fixed the au pair's car, and the next week it was stolen out of the parking lot where she works. Security said there were too many cars for them to watch. Turns out Mr Security told his friend which car to take.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

SinnerG said:


> When I'm at a parking lot and I need to put stuff in the boot of the car and I see dodgy types around, I'll go find another parking spot. They watch you.
> 
> Perhaps don't spend on a new mod, rather put towards a car that's not so easily fooled.  I'd love to have a modern car, but then I don't.
> 
> And you can forget about security helping you. A few months back I fixed the au pair's car, and the next week it was stolen out of the parking lot where she works. Security said there were too many cars for them to watch. Turns out Mr Security told his friend which car to take.



I honestly think something is up, cause my boot doesn’t have a key part to put a key in and also it wouldn’t lock if something is open, I’m baffled. I also dont trust car guards and security cause they just beggars honestly. 

Ill stop by Bmw tomorrow but they are more useless then the guards but just wana find out if there’s a security feature or something were you can open the boot without a key fob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG (25/2/18)

Ah, BMW ... Look, just trade it for a VW. Then rather than asking "how does one enable that feature?" you can just go with "oh, that's broken too then."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

SinnerG said:


> Ah, BMW ... Look, just trade it for a VW. Then rather than asking "how does one enable that feature?" you can just go with "oh, that's broken too then."



 yeah guess so, if I wasn’t an Indian guy with a certain number plate and a love for gold i would think about a VW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/2/18)

jm10 said:


> I honestly think something is up, cause my boot doesn’t have a key part to put a key in and also it wouldn’t lock if something is open, I’m baffled. I also dont trust car guards and security cause they just beggars honestly.
> 
> Ill stop by Bmw tomorrow but they are more useless then the guards but just wana find out if there’s a security feature or something were you can open the boot without a key fob.
> 
> ...



I will agree with your wife, don't leave ur valuables in the car. If u can't carry it leave it at home. 
I had my car's rear passenger window smashed because my wife left a couple of bananas in the back seat. 

When I managed to lock myself out, I managed to open it with a coat hanger just by watching a online tutorial ! It has central locking and all that security gibber gabber, its duplicate key cost R2000, but can be unlocked with a coat hanger !!
Any device can be hacked if you know what you are doing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/18)

I feel your pain and frustration @jm10 .
I had so many break-ins at home at one stage, my house now looks like Fort Knox.

All the best bud.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I will agree with your wife, don't leave ur valuables in the car. If u can't carry it leave it at home.
> I had my car's rear passenger window smashed because my wife left a couple of bananas in the back seat.
> 
> When I managed to lock myself out, I managed to open it with a coat hanger just by watching a online tutorial ! It has central locking and all that security gibber gabber, its duplicate key cost R2000, but can be unlocked with a coat hanger !!
> Any device can be hacked if you know what you are doing.



Its impossible for me not to carry some sort of valuable item with me, weather its my laptops/tablet or work phones or hard drives. I need to be available to work at a moments notice in the field I’m in. Today i had my ipad in wifes bag with mifi and my work phone so lucky i didn’t carry my laptop today.

I agree with you that any tech can be hacked and these guys have access to it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

ddk1979 said:


> I feel your pain and frustration @jm10 .
> I had so many break-ins at home at one stage, my house now looks like Fort Knox.
> 
> All the best bud.
> ...



I know what you mean, been through the same a few times and its traumatic so say the least, thank you @ddk1979




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (25/2/18)

Not nice @jm10 
Wow what a community so glad i am now a vapour (is that the correct word ), lovely gesture @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (25/2/18)

Really sucks bud. This sign was recently put up at the local PNP. Hope it was a mech so they can say cheers to their remaining teeth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/18)

Kudos for your kind offer @Rob Fisher 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Really sucks bud. This sign was recently put up at the local PNP. Hope it was a mech so they can say cheers to their remaining teeth.
> 
> View attachment 123817



@Spyro thanks bud, Hahahaha, yeah one was a mech and we can only hope. I see they have that type of sign up in most Centre’s now.

My man bag held;

4 mods, 3 rta and 1 rda
6 batteries 
10 bottles of different e juice
All my coiling and wicking needs etc,
So i was packed for a holiday but only reason is i always pack on Sunday for the work week ahead. 

Didn’t know how much shopping we were gonna do so just grabbed my bag and my stealth/car setup and out the door.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/2/18)

I needed my Garmin GPS a while back (prefer that to my phone) and discovered that it was gone. It's always in the cubbyhole and I always lock my car at a shopping centre. I don't even know where it could have been stolen, as I hadn't used it for ages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

Hooked said:


> I needed my Garmin GPS a while back (prefer that to my phone) and discovered that it was gone. It's always in the cubbyhole and I always lock my car at a shopping centre. I don't even know where it could have been stolen, as I hadn't used it for ages.



@Hooked, you know what i mean... its like some Area 51 stuff happening to us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (25/2/18)

Thats terrible, my sincerest condolences for your loss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/18)

So sorry to hear this @jm10 
Thank you for sharing and alerting us to check our cars are locked before walking off
I really pains me that this sort of thing happens so often
Hope you recover soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (26/2/18)

Even though the car appears to be locking, remote jammers can prevent it from actually locking it. 

When I go with my mom, I make sure the doors are actually locked. Once it didn't so I reopened and shut all the doors including the hatchback. Then did it actually lock like it should. 

I make it an habit and she tells me to hurry it along. I just don't like leaving it like that. Specially her travelling with a laptop that is her life's earnings and her handbag full of important stuff. Ive also badgered her with leaving it in the backseat and travelling with doors unlocked. We've never had a smash n grab but I read so many stories happening to others. I keep all my stuff out of sight when travelling alone as a woman. 

Rather not not make yourself as a victim but prevent it from happening in the first place. 

Just my 2c worth of security and surveillance. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

